# First job interview with EMSA



## toeknee (Nov 24, 2012)

I am an EMT-B preparing for an interview with EMSA in Tulsa. If there is any advice of what to expect, tips, or things about EMSA I'd greatly appreciate the help!


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 24, 2012)

toeknee said:


> I am an EMT-B preparing for an interview with EMSA in Tulsa. If there is any advice of what to expect, tips, or things about EMSA I'd greatly appreciate the help!



Be ready for Kool-Aid. Kool-Aid Kool-Aid!


----------



## Fish (Nov 24, 2012)

Very structured, very busy, very strict. Will be good experience as you move on to Paramedic


----------



## toeknee (Nov 25, 2012)

That sounds good to me. Do you know if they test you when you interview?


----------



## Fish (Nov 25, 2012)

toeknee said:


> That sounds good to me. Do you know if they test you when you interview?



I have no idea, I have never worked there. I have a friend who does. It is a hard place for a Medic to work, they are always playing politics with the FD. They are driven by their protocol book, and do not allow for thinking. He has been a Medic there two years, he thinks it is a good start for an EMTB though.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 25, 2012)

Fish said:


> I have no idea, I have never worked there. I have a friend who does. It is a hard place for a Medic to work, they are always playing politics with the FD. They are driven by their protocol book, and do not allow for thinking. He has been a Medic there two years, he thinks it is a good start for an EMTB though.



From a new guy there, this. So this.

That being said, it's a high-volume EMS system with better pay than some.
Have you looked at the tribal EMS? Tribes often have higher pay.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 25, 2012)

toeknee said:


> That sounds good to me. Do you know if they test you when you interview?



Generally a few verbal questions.


----------



## toeknee (Nov 25, 2012)

Good to know! Thanks for all the info! I just moved here from Louisiana so I've never heard of the Tribal ems.


----------



## toeknee (Nov 27, 2012)

I had the interview today and I got the job! Thanks yall!


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2012)

toeknee said:


> I had the interview today and I got the job! Thanks yall!



Good stuff, tells us about it


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are they still offering sign on bonuses for out of state Paramedics?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes they are- it's $7500 for 3 years (2500/year, first installment when you clear orientation, then on your hire date anniversary) plus up to $2500 for relocation. The only catch is that they make you pay back unearned portions of your bonus if you don't stay.

It's not bad. I'm at $15.36/hour here, which puts me on-track to make about $35,000 this year after federal and state taxes.

That being said, very few places offer bonuses this large. PM me for a (new) guy's opinion.

Trucks are nice, great equipment, SSM 12-hour shifts, 48 hrs/week in OKC, 3/4s in Tulsa. Same protocols, so you can go between as needed. LOTS of OT and bonuses for OT available and probably not going away soon. 

You're technically a Paramedics Plus employee, but only on paper. Your uniform says EMSA.

Protocols are big-city average. It's really, really busy. We'll hit 192,000 calls by midnight. _This year_.

Documentation is SIREN/MEDUSA. Not hard for those of us who worked for the Borg.

They are huge on the protocols, event-scroll-push and capnography. All meds = capnography, IV access if able, ECG. All 12-leads are transmitted to hospitals.

PM me for more info.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought our service was busy hitting 100k+/yr. Good luck man sounds decent except for the transmission of every 12 lead.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 28, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> I thought our service was busy hitting 100k+/yr. Good luck man sounds decent except for the transmission of every 12 lead.




It's not bad. Even transmitting the 12-leads makes some sense- they can be recalled with the patient's social, which is apparently a system-wide policy to have most of our patients with baselines for treatment. Rumor has it that one of the big hospital chains is putting EMS ECGs into their patient files for affiliated patients as well, and even alerting their physicians when something serious happens.

I'm like 79% happy.


----------



## TRSpeed (Nov 28, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> It's not bad. Even transmitting the 12-leads makes some sense- they can be recalled with the patient's social, which is apparently a system-wide policy to have most of our patients with baselines for treatment. Rumor has it that one of the big hospital chains is putting EMS ECGs into their patient files for affiliated patients as well, and even alerting their physicians when something serious happens.
> 
> I'm like 79% happy.



Well at least you guys don't wear those nice PP uniforms lol. And ya sounds like they are up to trying something new, which is always good. You guys run E/P? EMD triage?


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep. Pretty standard stuff.


----------

